# Yanmar2210 head/block, shaved



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Bought a ym2210 bout 3 years now.
New when I bought it, it would need some work.
But loosing water was not one of them.
Pulled the head, and I was shocked to see pretty new sleves but they where sticking up above the block.
Had a friend who was a mechanic, he said after trying to knock them down with a dead blow hammer, that i should sand them down with a true/plained block and sand paper. So far so good. Has anyone else ever had this prob?🤔


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Bought a ym2210 bout 3 years now.
> New when I bought it, it would need some work.
> But loosing water was not one of them.
> Pulled the head, and I was shocked to see pretty new sleves but they where sticking up above the block.
> Had a friend who was a mechanic, he said after trying to knock them down with a dead blow hammer, that i should sand them down with a true/plained block and sand paper. So far so good. Has anyone else ever had this prob?🤔


When the new sleeves/liners are to be placed into the block, the sleeves must sit in a freezer for at least 48 hours to remain cold and dry. Then with a cool block, the frozen sleeves basically slide in with very little effort at all. 

In a few months my area will see temps low enough to do engine sleeve replacement in a good way. 






There are other ways like wet sleeving too. Before getting too far into it, check all options available to you. The last thing you need is to sand those sleeves down and later when running in extreme cold temps snow plowing, a sleeve DROP and the engine block cracks!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Hope you haven't ruined something. The liners are to stand out.0028 to .0039" on the 2t90 engine.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

After sanding the liners, when the engine is running, the OP has allowed the liners to float up and down in the block, so eventually the O ring seals on the bottom on the liners will wear and water will go into the sump.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Simply: A bad idea..


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bennyhill said:


> Thanks for the info guys


It was a shame that you hadn't asked the question before you were advised to sand the protruded liners down level with the block, I don't know if you have found out why the protrusion of the liners, between the protrusion of the liners and the gasket crush has been worked out by the engineers to give give the correct amount of pressure for gasket seal and to hold the liners in place.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

after I had pulled the head he said someone had shaved the block and head.
I hit the head with a true block and sand paper just to see if it looked flat.
My best guess is the guy I bought it from had it done or from the guy he bought it from, or from over seas..
It's been running good and missing no coolent. I have no idea how many true hours are on this tractor but I do know it's really strong for its size. I never did measure how far the sleeves were above the block but a good guess would be 3/32 +.I understand what the men are saying. It's just to late.
I really just wanted to know if anyone else had ever seen or had this problem.
Painting it now hope to post a pic when I finish..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Painting it now hope to post a pic when I finish..


Looking forward to seeing the finished work. Yes, pixs are great!


----------

